# How often do you guys get a new board?



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I got a new NS Titan last season and a new NS Evo this season. Prior to that I hadnt gotten a new board in 5 years. I think it will be awhile before I get anything new. (Unless I get in BC and get a split board.)

I new my old cambered board was done when it would sit flat on the floor. Core is completely broken down. Still a good rock stick though!


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

for me it seems to be 2-3


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

usually every two, but if im greedy, maybe every season :O


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I've had three boards in 6 seasons so I guess that means every 2?

I might get another one next month or next season depending on whether or not I can make it to this years test fest.

But alas, I'm a cheater. I work for a snowboard company so I get incentives and discounts :cheeky4:


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo said:


> I've had three boards in 6 seasons so I guess that means every 2?
> 
> I might get another one next month or next season depending on whether or not I can make it to this years test fest.
> 
> But alas, I'm a cheater. I work for a snowboard company so I get incentives and discounts :cheeky4:


which, may i ask?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hodgepodge said:


> which, may i ask?


Meant to say retailer... It's in my sig


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

If I'm lucky, I can get 2-3 years out of a board


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo said:


> Meant to say retailer... It's in my sig


ahhh so you, essentially, can get ridiculous deals on pretty much any brand you guys sell? thats sick


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hodgepodge said:


> ahhh so you, essentially, can get ridiculous deals on pretty much any brand you guys sell? thats sick


Allegedly...


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo said:


> Allegedly...


thats ill. where are you based out of?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well My first board lasted 7 years, however Ive had 8 in the last 4 years and 1 more that will arrive in a few days.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hodgepodge said:


> thats ill. where are you based out of?


We are in Michigan.

Edit: MysticFalcon be straight black and yellow ballin!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

My general rule, so as not to go overboard, is one every two years, but I always seem to come across a "great deal" or break a board. I have about 4 broken decks on my garage wall that just had to be replaced.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

In High School, every year....those days are done.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

the last calendar year i bought 2 boards. mind you, i'm building my quiver so i don't expect i'll be buying more boards in the near future. well, maybe i'll get a big fat swallow tail if i can find a great deal


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you average it out... 3 a year.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Well My first board lasted 7 years, however Ive had 8 in the last 4 years and 1 more that will arrive in a few days.


what did you order?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I bought three last year and none this year (none for myself anyway). I'll probably get another one next year. I don't have any real schedule; just whenever I see something I decide I _need_.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Hodgepodge said:


> what did you order?


A NS SL. One of the best quiver killers ive ridden.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I bought a used board last year to get started and bought a new board this year. I don't plan to replace it until the 3 year warrenty runs out. If I get one before then it is because I wanted something to go faster. This year with the board I also got new boots and gloves. Next years purchase list is bindings, goggles, and new outer wear.


----------



## vrecksler (Apr 18, 2010)

Personally, I get a new board whenever I feel I need a new one for any number of reasons:


Upgrading to newer technology
Adding another board for a specific purpose
Bored of the old board
Old board is thrashed

I've had my Burton FL 162 since 1999 and have no need to replace it; it's structurally sound and the core still has pop, plus I like the way it rides. That being said, I wanted to try the reverse camber and newer technology edges so last year I bought a Dark Series C2BTX. My first new board in over a decade...I promptly traded up for a NS Heritage this year so it's pretty clear my board buying frequency is all over the map.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> the last calendar year i bought 2 boards. mind you, i'm building my quiver so i don't expect i'll be buying more boards in the near future. well, maybe i'll get a big fat swallow tail if i can find a great deal


In terms of marketing utility, "quiver" is the snowboard manufacturers' equivalent of the shampoo companies' fabled, "lather, rinse, repeat." And with only one-third the verbiage!


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> A NS SL. One of the best quiver killers ive ridden.


lots of people at my mountain ride it, but i havent gotten on one yet. i'm tempted


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i have been about 1 per year, but i attribute that to me finding my correct board size and flex haha, i want to make my Subzero last through this season and hopefuly the next, but it's taking quite a beating =(, then maybe i will buy another Subzero haha


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't go through boards to quickly considering the park abuse I put them through. About every 4 years I buy a new board. My most recent board purchase was in 08 and I plan on adding a new board to the rotation next season. I want to get a super buttery twin rocker to compliment my current stiff-ish (for a park board) twin camber board.

I am however a big binding whore. Mostly buying/selling used between friends and friends of friends. I usually buy a brand new pair with the new board. I have two sets now (3 total) that I'm looking to sell/trade and get one set in return either by trading or with the money I get from selling. This way if I buy a new pair next season with the new board I'll only have 3 instead of 4. Can't get too carried away now.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Up until last winter I'd been riding the same never summer legacy since January 2005. But the last few years I started riding more regularly and getting more in to it. In the last 15 months I think I've bought 4 or 5 snowboards, sold a few of them if I didn't really like them, etc. I've got three decks now but don't really plan on riding that NS any more; even though it's still got life left in it the technology has changed a lot and so has my riding style.

I'd personally like to get two new boards every season, but I think that one new board is probably more realistic (of course this means I might buy one, sell it, and buy another one for a net of "1 new board" )


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I get a new board whenever I find a deal I can't pass up on a board I'd like to try, seems to average about one or two new boards per year.


----------

